# Porcelain beauties: foundation advice for fair girl with neutral undertones?



## gionnetto (May 10, 2011)

Hi girls,

  	to give you some _*background*_ about my problem, I am a fair girl with neutral undertones living in Italy. Most foundations in this country are way too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Needless to say, I need to buy my foundations online, usually somewhere in the UK. Sometimes I have them shipped from the States - just imagine the costs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have noticed that I have 5 kinds of _*problems*_:


 		finding a foundation that is *fair* enough - in M.A.C. I would be somewhere between a NC (or NW) 10 and a 15. In all likelihood, closer to 10 than 15 because my neck is definitely a 10 	
 		finding a foundation with *neutral undertones* - I don't know why, but many many brands have "warm" shades and "cool" shades and only few have "neutral" shades 	
 		finding a foundation for *dry and sensitive* skins - usually, good foundations for dry fair skin are as pink as my pj (which is as pink as it gets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...  	
 		finding a foundation with buildable coverage 	
 		finding a foundation that stays on for 10+ hours 
 
  	I've read the thread about porcelain beauties and that made me understand that I need you help. Keep in mind the following information:
  	*my closest color match is L'Oreal True Match N1
  	*my closest "overall" match is Yves Saint Laurent Teint Resist 01: it's 1/4 of a tone too pink, feels great on my dry skin, it's no transfer, it lasts all day, but hard to apply and blend in, plus the coverage isn't buildable
  	*my closest "set it and forget it" match is Revlon ColorStay 110: it's 1/2 of a tone too pink, great for my dry skin, no transfer, lasts all day, gives me no problems whatsoever, significantly cheaper than YSL

  	Here are my questions:



 		do you know of any foundation that is in my paleness range and also neutral? Ie: which ones of the most cited foundations for pale skins are for girls with a neutral undertone? 	
 		do you know of any foundation in my range of paleness that also has buildable coverage? 	
 		do you think MAC face and body N1 is feasible for me colorwise? 	
 		in the specifics, what do you think of the following brands: 
  	a) Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation (shades: Alabaster, Porcelaine)
  	b) Clarins Everlasting (shades 103, 104, 105)
  	c) Cover FX Cover FX (shades E0, E10)
  	d) Estee Lauder Double Wear (shade 1N1)
  	e) Illamasqua Rich Liquid (shade RF 115)
  	f) LORAC Breakthrough Performance (shades SMS-1 SMS-2)
  	g) MAC Face & Body (shade N1) 
  	h) Max Factor Xperience (shade 40)
  	i) NARS Sheer Glow (shades: Siberia, Mont Blanc, Gobi)
  	j) Neutrogena Healthy Skin Liquid make-up (shades: Classic Ivory, Natural Ivory)
  	k) Lancome Photogenic Lumessence (shades: 1N, 4N)
  	l) theBalm TimeBalm (shade: Light)
  	m) Vapour Atmosphere Soft Focus (shades: s100, s110, s115)
  	o) Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation (shades: Alabaster, Porcelaine)

  	If you have ANY information, ANY suggestion, etc - please do reply. Even if  the thread is old, reply. I'm always in search of something better for my skin!

  	Thanks for listening!


----------



## MarieMary (May 10, 2011)

Buonasera!

  	I'm a little paler than you are, and I use Nars Sheer Glow in Siberia.
  	I think it can work for you as well, and it corresponds to (most of) your criteria. 

  	It's for really pale skins. I'm about NW07 to NW10 and it matches my skin.
  	It has neutral undertones. ^^
  	Coverage is buildable. I use it sheerly to cover diffuse redness, and more thickly to cover problem areas. I even use it as a concealer for really red spots.
  	It is formulated for dry skin. I do find my skin to be better and smoother when I remove the foundation in the evening.
  	It is available online in Europe at www.narscosmetics.eu

  	One problem though is the staying power. It isn't an extremely long wearing foundation. It's good, don't get me wrong, but it's not crazy amazing. But keep in mind that I don't use primer (my skin doesn't like primers), so my take on this may not be of interest. I do set it with Nars Loose Powder in Snow (awesome for pale skins!), and it stays on fine for the day.


  	If you check swatches on karlasugar, you'll see that Mont Blanc definitely has pink undertones, so it might not be for you. And it is darker than Siberia. Gobi has yellow undertones.


  	Hope that helps!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 21, 2011)

I don't have Illamasqua Rich Liquid Foundation in 115 (although I want to try it out), but I do have Light Liquid Foundation in 115. It is definitely neutral (slightly closer to yellow, though) and, for me, it's practically dead on. (Yep, I'm also supremely pale with neutralish undertones.)  I'm not sure if you can buy Maybelline products in Italy, but their latest collection, Fit Me, has a light foundation shade that fairly neutral -- #110. It's light to medium coverage (definitely buildable, though), neutral undertone. Here in the States, it retails starting at around $6.50 USD. But I understand US drugstore brands can end up being sold for much more in other countries.  It seems like you like Revlon Colorstay overall. I've tried it myself; it's a good foundation (just wish it didn't smell like paint!). From what I can tell, the next shade down -- #150 -- is a bit more on the neutral side (I've not tried that particular shade yet, though). If you decide to try it, and it's too dark but turns out to have the correct undertone, what you can do is buy a white foundation/mixing medium and mix it with the foundation to make it lighter. Face Atelier makes a good one -- Zero Minus. You can purchase it from cocobeau.co.uk; I believe they ship throughout Europe.  I hope this helps!


----------



## MarieMary (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for info, *shellygrrl*. I might just say that even if a pale shade exists in some famous international brand, it doesn't mean it is going to be available in every country. I've come across many brands that do develop and sell very pale shades in the US for example, but think it's unecessary to introduce the shade in Europe because it is believed there is not enough costumers for it. Local MUA often recommend getting a darker shade than your complexion to look healthier and sun-kissed. It's an absurdity firmly implented in the local beauty culture (if that makes sense). My rare trips to North America taught me that there is a much better understanding and respect of your natural complexion there.
  	Just two examples: Clinique Moisture Surge Tinted Moisturizer in shade 01 is not sold in my country. You won't find it anywhere, and it's not even that pale! Nars Sheer Glow in the shade Siberia is sold in *one* store in the whole country.


----------



## gionnetto (May 22, 2011)

Hi MarieMary,

  	thank you so much fot all the good info! I need a loose powder too and I just need to use a primer with sunblock (MUFE UV Prime) or else my skin will act out.

  	Btw you are so right about the "local make-up culture" in Europe. I have heard countless time that I need to purchase a darker foundation to "look healthier". To me, it looks but fake.

  	Having lived in the US, I find their concept of beauty way more palatable... after all, Kevyn Aucoin stated it very well when he said that make up shouldn't be fascist!!!

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MarieMary* 


		One problem though is the staying power. It isn't an extremely long wearing foundation. It's good, don't get me wrong, but it's not crazy amazing. But keep in mind that I don't use primer (my skin doesn't like primers), so my take on this may not be of interest. I do set it with Nars Loose Powder in Snow (awesome for pale skins!), and it stays on fine for the day.nes.


----------



## gionnetto (May 22, 2011)

Hi Shellygrrl,
  	there are some Maybelline products in Italy. I haven't found Fit Me here it yet.

   	To update my previous posts:


 		Clarins Everlasting lightest shades aren't sold in Italy (lightest being 107 - way too dark and yellow for me) 	
 		Max Factor Xperience (shade 40) isn't sold here either (lightest being 45 -- too dark and pink for me) 	
 		Estee Lauder Double Wear shade 1N1 is indeed sold but it's way too dark and peachy for me 
 
  	On the other hand, I found two other foundations which are slightly too yellow but perform a decent job on me:


 		Revlon Custom Creations 010 (shade 1) 	
 		Korff Radiance Skin Shade 01 - this in an Italian brand sold in pharmacies 
 
  	The second one is a tad too dark but it can give a perfect natural, dewy finish - and feels great whereas Custom Creations is pale enough albeit too yellow.

  	Is it possible I can't find anything better than True Match N1???? It comes off on my phone and garments like crazy!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2011)

Oooh, forgot something.  MAC Face and Body in N1 is more on the pinky side, I believe, if the swatch on the MAC site is anything to go by. C1 is more yellow.  There's a fantastic video series on pale foundations on Youtube; I'll link to the first part below. Some of the information is out of date (examples: when this video series started last July, Illamasqua had not released their 115 shades in their foundations; plus Bobbi Brown's line is now sold at Sephora, it wasn't when the series was filmed), and some new foundations have been released since she filmed these. Nor does she cover every brand that's out there; sometimes it's due to time constraints, other times it's because she can't get hold of samples, and sometimes she leaves some out because it would be pointless to cover them (she singles out Rimmel and MAC).  But here's the first part of that series... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8_Or0KBUe0


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 22, 2011)

gionnetto, you might want to give Chantecaille Future Skin in Porcelain a try.


----------



## MarieMary (May 22, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *shellygrrl* 


		plus Bobbi Brown's line is now sold at Sephora


	See, that's what I was talking about... The lighter shades are simply not sold at Sephora in Europe (or at least in my country) because they don't think there's a clientele for it. They exist, but Sephora won't carry them.

  	Anyway, the youtube videos you posted are helpful.  Thanks. I just don't quite agree with the idea of doing heavy swatches. It doesn't reflect what the foundation looks like when it's blended onto the skin. It just reacts differently. The Nars Sheer Glow isn't that yellow on me. Plus this doesn't take into account oxydization. Some foundations are great at first, and turn orange after a few hours. But still, they did an amazing work with all those foundations.


----------



## ansimi (May 23, 2011)

I can tell you about a few of the products you're interested in.

  	I'm probably a little bit pinker and fairer than you but my Summer colour is probably close to you.

  	CoverFX E shades are very neutral. Their creme foundation is heavy coverage but the water-based one in a tube is like a normal coverage foundation. The E0 might  be a bit light on you. You didn't ask but their lightest concealer is a good one and leans yellow.

  	I know TheBalm doesn't have a foundation or tinted moisturizer light enough for me but I can use their concealer (leans pink/peach but good for under eyes).

  	I'm able to use MAC N1 F&B but it is darker than my skin. It's sheer so it looks really natural. To actually match my skin, I need to mix it with the white one. N1 might be pink for you though.

  	Nars Siberia is very yellow but it can be blended out. I had a terrible reaction to Sheer Glow though. Their other shades are too dark for me.

  	I'm in Canada and here the lightest shades in Lancome and Estee Lauder are too dark. I think Clarins here does have some light enough but you said you can't get their lightest shades.

  	Shiseido and Dior usually have their lightest shade being neutral and light enough for me. Those probably cost about the same as your YSL though.

  	That lightest shade of the Maybelline Fit really is a great find. I haven't tried the foundation but I've swatched the colour and it leans yellow which is very rare in that price range.

  	I've got some of that Face Atelier Zero Minus and don't find it mixes well with most of my foundations. I've had the same issue with other white bases. They'll mix with some formulae but not with others. I've had them look blended and then break down and separate on my face!

  	There's really not much out there that lasts as long as Revlon Colorstay. Too bad the paint smell shellygrrl mentioned lasts all day as well.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2011)

Face Atelier's foundation is silicone-based, so Zero Minus would work best with other silicone-based foundations, methinks. MAC F&B is water-based -- good for more water-based foundations.  The two lightest shades in Illamasqua Rich Liquid -- RF100 and RF105 -- are a pure white and a white with a little bit of pink in it, respectively. I'm not sure if it's silicone-, oil-, or water-based. OCC and Coastal Scents both make white mixing media/colour correctors as well. (CS's is silicone-based; second ingredient is cyclomethicone.)  The times I've worn Colorstay, I've not noticed the paint smell staying all day; it tends to stay in the bottle.


----------



## PinkBasset (May 28, 2011)

I think your best bet is with Illamasqua, shade 115. It's very very pale foundation with neutral undertones, and you can have it in light or rich. Especially the rich liquid foundation can be mixed with their Satin Primer, which makes it comfortable to wear even for dry skin.

  	With Estee Lauder, the Double Wear stay-in-place Powder-foundation in 1N1 is also very fair and neutral. I don't know how much the colour in the powder foundation differs from the liquid one. 

  	I have been using Bobbi Brown foundations in 0 Porcelain, it can be too dark when I'm at my palest, but at least in late spring through summer to fall it's very good. But it does have slight yellow undertones. I haven't tried the Alabaster because I'm afraid it might be too pink, but I should try it to be sure.

  	It's crazy that the palest shades of foundations are not sold everywhere. Like here in Finland, the majority here is _very_ fair, and yet we don't get the palest foundations here. What's up with that?


----------



## lilwoodsprite (Jan 6, 2012)

You sound exactly like me.  I wear Lancome Teint Miracle in Ivoire 1(N) and it seems to be a pretty good match.  I was thinking of trying the True Match one you mentioned soon, just to see.  I wish the Teint Miracle had better coverage but it'll do for now.


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Gionetto- It sounds like your colouring is actually pretty similar to mine. I find that Nars' Siberia and Mont Blanc Sheer Glow are both decent matches and the colour is somewhat buildable, but it doesn't last on me. Of the reviews I've read, I believe this is a common problem. The Sheer Matte might last longer, but it definitely wouldn't be as hydrating.

  	I agree with Ansimi that Cover FX has some good matches for pale skin.

  	Although I haven't had the chance to try them, I have heard that Illamasqua has about the lightest shades out there and they also have a pure white, which can be mixed with other foundations to lighten them up a bit.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 19, 2012)

Estee Lauder new invisible Fluid Make Up Foundation is a killer. Love it. (1N1)


----------



## urshz (Jul 30, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem as you have! I just can't find the right foundation for me, and I spend waaay too much money 
  	for foundations that don't look perfect on me but "just ok".

  	I wish I could at least order white liquid foundation from MAC, but they don't even have a shop in my country and I am not pro user to order over internet...

  	*sigh*


  	For now I am using Clinique Superbalanced in 01 PETAL (P), the lightest shade they had, but it still has somewhat yellowish undertone, that looks bit harsh on me, when trying to build up coverage.

  	xx


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 30, 2012)

urshz said:


> I have exactly the same problem as you have! I just can't find the right foundation for me, and I spend waaay too much money
> for foundations that don't look perfect on me but "just ok".
> 
> I wish I could at least order white liquid foundation from MAC, but they don't even have a shop in my country and I am not pro user to order over internet...
> ...


  	I'm not sure where you live but you can try calling MAC PRO in the UK - I believe they may ship to Europe but can't be certain so it's always worth finding out.  You don't have to be a PRO member to order from them either.

  	MAC Mail Order on 0870 034 2676 option 3. Opening Hours 9am to 6pm Monday to Friday, 9am to 5pm Saturday . Excluding public holidays.


----------



## urshz (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi!

  	Cheers PeachTwist!
  	I really didn't know that, thanks for being so helpful
  	I will certainly try my luck with this one.

  	xx


----------

